# Linux sur un Ti



## gjouvenat (23 Novembre 2001)

Bonjour !

voila, j'aimerais installer sur mon Ti qui arrive d'ici peu, linux et Mac OS X.1....

Comment faut-il que je m'y prenne pour faire les choses bien ?

Le point sur le quel je suis hésitant c'est sur le choix de la version (mandrake, Suse...) en sachant que c'est por bidouiller le system que je fait ca !!!

Merci les amis !


----------



## daffyb (23 Novembre 2001)

je conseille la mandrake
il te faut faire des partitions, mais ça c'est un autre sujet...
j'en ferai 3 ou quatre :
une pour linux, que tu re partitionera en 2 au moins
une pour OS X
une pour Classic
.....
voilà.
bon courage et amuse toi bien


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Novembre 2001)

Ok merci !!! Mais ensuite comment qu'on install ?


----------



## daffyb (23 Novembre 2001)

si la question de l'installe est pour linux, ben c'est facile :
après avoir les 2 cd (mandrake) qui vont bien, tu bootes dessus en appuyant sur la touche c
tu suis les instructions....
ATTENTION a un moment il va te demander de partitionner ton disque. Le choix par défaut est automatique. IL NE FAUT PAS LE PRENDRE (sauf si tu veux uniquement linux) Tu fais personnalisé et tu fais tes partitions.
Je te conseille de garder la première partition de ton disque pour MacOS X.1
voilà...


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Novembre 2001)

Voila !!! Je viens de DL mandrake 8 !!!"J'ai un fichier .iso et non pas .img !!!! Comment je doit faire pour faire un cd Bootable ?

Merci


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2001)

tu graves avec toast.
Bien sûr, tu ne graves pas le fichier .iso, mais l'image que contient le fichier .iso Capice ??
Il s'agit d'une image cd iso.
Normalement, avec un double clic dessus, je crois meêm que toast se lance tout seul (en tout cas, ça marche sous os X).
voilà, c'est pas plus compliqué


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Novembre 2001)

C'est pas un peu plus dur quand le graveur est sur un pc ???


----------



## daffyb (26 Novembre 2001)

non, c'est pas dur.
il faut utiliser nero.
Je te conseille de lire ça :

The following pertains to burning the LinuxPPC .iso image with Nero, from the README with the iso.


1 On a Windows box, install Nero Burning Rom (demo is fine) from www.ahead.de 
3 Launch Nero and close Wizard 
4 File, Burn Image... 
5 Change file type to All Files, find iso image and ope 
6 Change Type of Image to HFS 
7 Click OK, insert Blank CDR, Untick Determine Max Speed and Simulate Click Write


----------



## hegemonikon (26 Novembre 2001)

A VISITER

sinon tu trouveras des fichiers pdf d'aide à l'installation sur les site de Mandrake ou SuSE qui sont utiles pour toutes les distributions.

Puis un oeil car il me semble que le support XFree86 pour la Radeon était plus que moyen (enfin ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas suivi les news XFree86);

Enfin pour la bidouille et pour faciliter les mises à jour essayes la Debian...à l'usage et si tu comptes mettre à jour ton système GNU/Linux sur du long terme il n'y a pas photo...

Bon tu fais comme tout le monde tu installe une Mandrake, tu joues avec et après quinze jours (perso j'ai tenu 2 jours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tu installes une Debian  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bonne chance


----------

